
CAPH – High level dataflow programming for FPGAs - edwintorok
http://caph.univ-bpclermont.fr/CAPH/CAPH.html
======
analognoise
But streaming dataflow is the simplest kind of FPGA problem - it feels like
trying to force an 'actor' metaphor on simple data transformations?

I must be missing something, can somebody tell me what?

~~~
davemp
I glanced at the code snippet and immediately backed out of the article.
There's no way that code looking like that solves any real problems FPGAs/HDLs
have.

